# Passat CC with Blackfire!!!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

After not having the chance to wash the CC in around 4 weeks, i was dying to give it a mini detail and apply some lovely new products i'd got hold of! Few before pictures:














































I started off by using a pre-wash on the wheels, Espuma Revolution through the pump sprayer was sprayed on and left to dwell for a few mins:










I would always recommend doing this for heavily soiled wheels, in the same way snow foam loosens dirt on the paint, this really works! Look at the results just from a rinse!










I still went round each wheel with a Daytona brush, the Dodo Supernatural Wheel Sponge and a Megs stiff brush for the tyres to make sure they were properly cleaned:










I then foamed the car with VP Citrus Pre-Wash and a drop of AF Lather through the lance:



















I think i need a new lance. Even after servicing it, i can't get the thick clingy foam i used to!

Following a rinse, the car wash washed 2BM with AF Lather and taken in the warehouse for drying:




























Given that it was only detailed fully around 6 weeks ago, i gave it a little tickle using Britemax BlackMAX on a Scholl Orange spider pad, working at 1100rpm on the rotary:










Looking nice and glossy!










I then applied my new Blackfire All Finish Paint Protection via a 3M blue pad and the rotary, and left it to cure for 15mins or so:










Whilst curing i applied G-Techniq T1 on the tyres - well impressed with this stuff, looks great and durability is supposed to be good too!




























Then for the icing on the cake, Blackfire Midnight Sun wax:










Applied very thinly, left to cure for around 30mins (very oily and spreads nicely, and i love long curing waxes!)










Buffed off effortlessly with the fluffy cloth that comes with the wax and then i got on with the interior. Fully steam cleaned, and leather cleaned with AF Hide Cleanser, conditioned with Wolf's 'The Revival' leather cream to restore it's supple matte finish.

A final buff of the paint and i took it outside in the evening sun for some pics...




































































































The Blackfire stuff has given it a really deep, glossy wet look which i love! My new favourite wax!

Then, this morning i came out to find this:























































Mega Beading!!!

I'll be applying another layer of wax after the next wash to keep it topped up, but i'm really happy with how it looks now!

Thanks for reading,

Jon


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice work Jon,I do really like these cars.


----------



## eyecandy (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks great, nice beading!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Cracking job Jon , I have the wet ice over fire kit and the wax is a cracker :argie:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, some incredible beading there! :thumb:

Really like these cars too.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks the **** mate - nice work!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

So nice man! I think that is the definition of beading P0rn! 
A beautiful colour too! Great job


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

awesome work, I'm after trying a sample of the Tyre dressing. How can i get hold of some?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

shane_ctr said:


> awesome work, I'm after trying a sample of the Tyre dressing. How can i get hold of some?


I'm not too sure mate, i did a swap with a kind DW member but i've used all of the little bottle.

at £13 for a bottle is decent value though so i'll be buying a bottle soon enough!

Thanks for the comments everyone!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..beading too:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks great Jon, and might I say about time lol. Blackfires is awesome stuff simples, my fave wax also :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Looks great Jon, and might I say about time lol. Blackfires is awesome stuff simples, my fave wax also :thumb:


Cheers matey! What are your views on GEP? Is it worth that extra step?! I've also got some Total Polish & Seal to try on er' Mini!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Cheers matey! What are your views on GEP? Is it worth that extra step?! I've also got some Total Polish & Seal to try on er' Mini!


Gep would have directly replaced blackmax, definitely worth the money Jon. Fills and cleans nicely and does compliment afpp. I also find it cleans chrome well before wet diamond metal :thumb:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Nicely done, the Passat CC is a great looking car.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Gep would have directly replaced blackmax, definitely worth the money Jon. Fills and cleans nicely and does compliment afpp. I also find it cleans chrome well before wet diamond metal :thumb:


Cheers mate, think that'll be on the way too then! :thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lovely stuff Jon. You've got a cracking 'warm' finish there!! Looks like all the products were easy to use too. 

Glad you liked the T1 - I think it's my favourite tyre dressing (and I've tried LOTS)

:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Give me a shout if you wanna try some bud, I will send a sample


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Ns1980 said:


> Lovely stuff Jon. You've got a cracking 'warm' finish there!! Looks like all the products were easy to use too.
> 
> Glad you liked the T1 - I think it's my favourite tyre dressing (and I've tried LOTS)
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Nick! Yeah i do like T1, i'll be ordering a bottle very soon!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Jon and superb beading! :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

A luvly car and colour

Cracking job :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Looks lovely mate, I'm a big fan of the Blackfire package, I'd recommend GEP to complete the set if you don't already have it:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Looks lovely mate, I'm a big fan of the Blackfire package, I'd recommend GEP to complete the set if you don't already have it:thumb:


Thanks Simon, i'll be ordering it very soon mate!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

very nice mate....

:thumb:


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice,
The BF wet ice over fire kit is the nuts


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Looks stunning Jon, looking to get mine done next month- hope I can get such a deep gloss


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> Looks stunning Jon, looking to get mine done next month- hope I can get such a deep gloss


Thanks Graham, feel free to give me a shout if you want to try any products, need a hand etc...

Getting gloss from the paint on yours will be easy, it's a lovely colour so a decent polish/glaze will sort it. Have you chosen your LSP route yet?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Damn it if thats not some of the greatest beading out there. I've heard a lot of great things about the Blackfire Midnight sun and it certainly has not failed here.

The wheels came up a treat as well and i'm liking the shine on the tires.

Great work fella and another spot on imformative write up.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

L200 Steve said:


> Good luck and thank you.
> 
> Steve


Thanks so much for the kind words! If you haven't tried any of the blackfire range yet, I'd certainly recommend it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Graham, feel free to give me a shout if you want to try any products, need a hand etc...
> 
> Getting gloss from the paint on yours will be easy, it's a lovely colour so a decent polish/glaze will sort it. Have you chosen your LSP route yet?


 On basis Body Wrap still beading after ten months leaning towards the 'New' Body Wrap- but open to suggestions


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

GJH0702 said:


> On basis Body Wrap still beading after ten months leaning towards the 'New' Body Wrap- but open to suggestions


Couldn't really blame you Graham, it's supposed to be excellent stuff although i haven't tried it yet. :thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Very nice indeed... Love those beading shots:thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments folks!


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Lovely finish there. Beading shots are amazing.

I used the Blackfire kit at the weekend also. The Midnight Sun Wax was a dream to use, but following the directions that came with it I buffed it off pretty much straight away. 

I notice that you left yours to cure for 30 mins. Does that give a better finish or better longevity? Still easy to buff?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

majcas84 said:


> Lovely finish there. Beading shots are amazing.
> 
> I used the Blackfire kit at the weekend also. The Midnight Sun Wax was a dream to use, but following the directions that came with it I buffed it off pretty much straight away.
> 
> I notice that you left yours to cure for 30 mins. Does that give a better finish or better longevity? Still easy to buff?


To be honest, I tried the first panel buffing it straight away, but found it streaked a little, I then worked my way round, allowing each small section a little longer. I found that after 30mins it was still a doddle to buff so carried on with that!

It is great stuff though!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aetolofitis (Jun 8, 2011)

fantastic finish. The beading shots are great. :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks Stunning


----------



## Mr479 (Mar 10, 2013)

great car and awesome beading!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## Jordi17 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice work mate:thumb: and a good looking car!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job. The cc is a great looking car


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

JBirchy said:


>


WOW Birchy :doublesho looking FAAARRREESSSHHHHHHH mate!! :thumb: love the beading


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely beading and whole job is so good


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Great finish!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work with awesome finish Jon :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

What do you make of the CC?

Looking at this to be my new motor of choice and wondered your honest thoughts.

Also top work on it, it looks the business :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sirmally2 said:


> What do you make of the CC?
> 
> Looking at this to be my new motor of choice and wondered your honest thoughts.
> 
> Also top work on it, it looks the business :thumb:


I'll send you a pm mate, quite a lot of thoughts, in short, in the right spec its a stunning car!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dazz (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks good, very nice beading!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That is lovely and glossy plus very rich in colour, thanks for posting Jbirchy :thumb: have to trie the Blackfire range on mine, have been informed they are decent products for darker coloured cars and your thread shows the results perfectly :thumb:


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice job Jon, I've been a fan of the blackfire products for a while and always go back to them. Midnight is a great wax


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

ROMEYR32 said:


> Nice job Jon, I've been a fan of the blackfire products for a while and always go back to them. Midnight is a great wax


Thanks Dan! Will you use it on your escort do you think?!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Dan! Will you use it on your escort do you think?!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Hmmmm, good question! It`s a toss up between Z2/Z8 and the Midnight! I think the Midnight wax and Z8 look really good so I might mix it up a bit :lol:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great results feela thats looks very nice.
liking the beading pics.
did you put some tyregel on the mu flaps as well?as i have just bought a set for my focus and woundered if i could use some on them to keep them looking new


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice work indeed fella


----------



## detailmonster1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Nice one, looks like a nice wax to uses.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

That beading is s**t hot


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, nice writeup:thumb:


----------



## paul mersea (Feb 25, 2013)

Superb photos thinking of ordering some Britemax ultra my vectra is simliar color to your Passat lovely mirror finish great job.


----------

